# +P Ammo PT 111



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm sure someone has been down this road, but I can't find it. Is it okay to use +P's in a PT 111 (non Pro)?


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

No thoughts on this one?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

The manual on the Taurus website says


> Taurus pistols were designed to use cartridges loaded to the limits shown
> below. Other cartridges of various types or bullet weights may or may not
> function acceptably; such ammunition should be thoroughly tested by the
> user before relying on it. Because of the widely differing specifications of
> ...


http://www.taurususa.com/products/product-details.cfm?model=111B&category=Pistol


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Thank you - all I could find was info on new Pro models. I couldn't find my old one.


----------

